# LWJGL GUI



## ViloDE_YT (20. Jul 2018)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie in Minecraft die GUI erstellt wurde, ich habe den Quellcode durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden. Mojang hat es aber trotzdem mit LWJGL 2 gemacht. Weiß es jemand und kann mir ein kleines Beispiel geben, welches ich auch in meinem Quellcode einbauen kann(LWJGL 2)? Ich bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## JuKu (5. Aug 2018)

Minecraft verwendet entweder Slick2D (wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe) oder er hat was eigenes gebaut, dann kannst du es aber nicht 1:1 so einbinden.
Slick2D ist übrigens veraltet und wird nicht mehr maintained, da der Hauptentwickler zu libGDX gegangen ist, du solltest also auch eher nicht mehr auf Slick2D setzen, da es keine Updates mehr dafür geben wird und es sein kann, dass es mit jeder neuen Java Version oder mit bestimmter Hardware nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------

